# Carbonic maceration in fruit wines?



## blumentopferde (Mar 11, 2014)

I stunmbled upon carbonic maceration, the anaerobic whole-bunch-fermentation that is used for Beaujolais Nouveau, in the grape growing forum and having a small research on it, it seemed to have some advantages that could be useful in fruit wines:
Reduction of acidity and higher fruitiness. I think that some fruits could really profit from that.

Icouldn't find anything about carbonic maceration in fruit wines though and so I wonder if it even is feasible. Will it only work with grapes or are there other fruits that are suitable as well? Does anyone have experience with this?


----------



## REDRUM (Apr 13, 2014)

As far as I know true carbonic maceration refers to the fermentation going on inside intact grapes .. I don't know if this works for other fruits, maybe it could for other berry-type fruits (elderberries, red currants). But the basic idea of protecting the ferment with CO2 so it's as anaerobic as possible could be fruitful (so to speak)


----------



## blumentopferde (Apr 14, 2014)

Thanks for your reply!
It was actually one of your threads where I first heard of carbonic maceration 

Seems like this is one of the things I'll have to try out in the future....


----------

